# FTP Transfer Failed problem



## rachelmarie (Mar 6, 2007)

Hello All,

I'm having a problem uploading files to two of my websites via ftp. A few weeks ago, these two domains went to a new host (fasthosts.co.uk) but I have published changes to them since then, it just seems to have stopped working now.
I can connect to the sites okay but when I upload a page or image I get a Transfer Failed message. Also, I can't delete anything.

I changed the modes from passive to active etc but no joy. Also established that it wasn't my ftp programme at fault because it works fine for other domains on different servers. Turned my firewall and anti-virus off, still no joy. Have tried two different ftp programmes - smartftp and Wiseftp and same problem with both.

Contacted fasthosts to see if it was a problem at their end but they assured me there wasn't and said the problem must be on my machine.

Here is the log from ftp that shows the error I get when trying to upload a file.

[22:01:14] SmartFTP v2.5.1006.27
[22:01:15] Resolving host name "ftp.singasubject.com"
[22:01:15] Connecting to 213.171.193.5 Port: 21
[22:01:15] Connected to ftp.singasubject.com.
[22:01:15] 220-Matrix FTP server ready.
[22:01:15] 220-This is a private system - No anonymous login
[22:01:15] 220-IPv6 connections are also welcome on this server.
[22:01:15] 220 Please note: files for your website must be stored under the htdocs directory.
[22:01:15] USER singasubject.com
[22:01:15] 331 User singasubject.com OK. Password required
[22:01:15] PASS (hidden)
[22:01:16] 230 OK. Current directory is /
[22:01:16] SYST
[22:01:16] 215 UNIX Type: L8
[22:01:16] Detected Server Type: UNIX
[22:01:16] FEAT
[22:01:16] 211-Extensions supported:
[22:01:16] EPRT
[22:01:16] IDLE
[22:01:16] MDTM
[22:01:16] SIZE
[22:01:16] REST STREAM
[22:01:16] MLST type*;size*;sizd*;modify*;UNIX.mode*;UNIX.uid*;UNIX.gid*;unique*;
[22:01:16] MLSD
[22:01:16] ESTP
[22:01:16] PASV
[22:01:16] EPSV
[22:01:16] SPSV
[22:01:16] ESTA
[22:01:16] 211 End.
[22:01:16] Detected Server Software: PureFTPd
[22:01:16] PWD
[22:01:16] 257 "/" is your current location
[22:01:16] CWD /htdocs
[22:01:16] 250 OK. Current directory is /htdocs
[22:01:16] PWD
[22:01:16] 257 "/htdocs" is your current location
[22:01:16] TYPE A
[22:01:16] 200 TYPE is now ASCII
[22:01:16] PORT 82,45,46,235,16,72
[22:01:16] 200 PORT command successful
[22:01:16] MLSD
[22:01:16] 150 Connecting to port 5001
[22:01:17] 226-Options: -a -l 
[22:01:17] 226 46 matches total
[22:01:17] 5812 bytes transferred. (24.1 KB/s) (235 ms)
[22:01:27] Remote file exist check: "index.html".
[22:01:27] TYPE I
[22:01:27] 200 TYPE is now 8-bit binary
[22:01:27] SIZE index.html
[22:01:27] 213 2216
[22:01:27] MDTM index.html
[22:01:27] 213 20070719185007
[22:01:27] No rule matched. Default Action="Ask".
[22:01:28] PORT 82,45,46,235,16,74
[22:01:28] 200 PORT command successful
[22:01:28] STOR index.html
[22:01:28] 553-Can't open that file: Invalid argument
[22:01:28] 553 Rename/move failure: No such file or directory
[22:01:28] MDTM 20070822122254 index.html
[22:01:28] 550 Can't check for file existence
[22:01:28] TYPE A
[22:01:28] 200 TYPE is now ASCII
[22:01:28] PORT 82,45,46,235,16,76
[22:01:28] 200 PORT command successful
[22:01:28] MLSD
[22:01:28] 150 Connecting to port 5003
[22:01:28] 226-Options: -a -l 
[22:01:28] 226 46 matches total
[22:01:28] 5812 bytes transferred. (30.3 KB/s) (187 ms)
[22:01:29] Transfer failed. Use the Transfer Queue for automatic retries.


Have looked at the 553 and 550 errors myself but can't understand why ftp has a problem. I should mention that I haven't moved any of my website folders or anything like that either. The above errors are what i receive when i try to upload any type of file at all.

Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## peterWAKA (May 28, 2009)

Same. I have the exact same problem. I think its a fault from fasthost.co.uk. Any suggestions though?


----------

